# Chasing cars



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

Hi some advice please from you marvellous experts. Mazie has been out walking since Friday ( not continually). But today she has started chasing cars, or she would if she could. Before she could go on the ground I took her out and about never showed any interest in cars, buses, dustcarts etc, I noticed its more so when we are at the kerb waiting to cross the road. How do I nip this in the bud?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The best thing with any situation is to have got a dog that responds to 'Watch me' - if they are watching you - then they are not focused on cars, or other dogs or people...
Search you tube for 'watch me' training tips - a lot of them use a clicker - which I think is a great training tool, but if it is not for you - just say 'wow' or 'yay' as a marker.
Mazie is just a baby and the world is full of exciting stuff - just make sure that you are more exciting and an excellent treat dispenser when good behaviour is offered and you'll find she'll keep her eyes on you!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd consult a private trainer and I'd do it asap. Getting it wrong might be fatal. Just make sure they use positive training techniques. In the meantime do not let Mazie get the idea that she is scaring off the cars, cockapoos need only have something work a couple of times before they put it in their obsessive little brains as a permanent strategy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi and I cross posted. Her advice is great. Can you tell I'm the one who lives on a gravel road in farm country where no dogs are ever chained up?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't forget I have a collie and their reputation as car chasers is legendary and Hooch was also a pain with cars... however they both learnt to respond to me. Inzi is no problem with cars now - hasn't been for years because she learnt that they were not rewarding - I was.
Off lead near roads with dogs is an absolute no no NO NO in my world now I live in the Uk - in Kenya it was rather different


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice we do 'watch me' at puppy school and she is excellent at it however in the park today we was rubbish ( I say we must be me always bad handler as I'm told every week) at it but her recall was fantastic as she went hurtling across the field after the children one call and she came straight back, (poor kids were just about to freak they had no idea that this thing coming at them at break neck speed was actually a puppy) I never thought to use the watch me at the kerb to be honest I was so engrossed trying to get her to sit I didn't notice the cars maybe tomorrow we will forget the sit and concentrate on the watch me and I agree with you Marzi off lead is an absolute no no near roads I hate to see it I always think it only takes one distraction and its too late.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

With young pups it is well worth finding somewhere a bit further from the road too you can sit and watch the cars go past so pup can get used to them. If you look at wheels from a kerb a pup height they can be pretty scary/tempting


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We live on a very quiet road. I keep little treats in my pocket and whenever a car, bicycle, person and/or dog goes by as we are walking, I have Maggie sit and watch me (give lots of treats as reward). She's really good now and hardly ever reacts to whatever is passing by.


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

If only I could have filmed us this morning it was like a comedy sketch the watch me worked a treat then I bent down to untangle her from her lead her head was in the treat bag cars what cars haha not quite what I was aiming for but it did make me laugh


----------

